# How you know it's raining too much/too hard. . .



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Well you know it's raining too much and too hard when you end up competing in a wet t-shirt contest while still wearing your rain coat!!! 

Yup this mornings feeding was interrupted with excessive rain fall. I thought I was just cool from the wet coat and my jeans had gotten partially wet. Well needless to say the rain coat gave up the ghost and I was soaked thru and thru. Now the search for a new rain coat begins. Any one have a favorite brand that is well made to last? I prefer USA made products.

Hope you guys all stay dry.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Wow! I wish we had a bit more rain this year, everything is dry and dead out here! I have no idea on the rain coats though, I never have to use one.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I wish we could share some of the rain with you. I just wish it would spread out when it hits here. I do not want a drought again (had one a few years back) but I wished when it would rain it would not all come at once. My lower goat shed just flooded this morning so I had to close that shed off and force them to go in the big back barn, but they would rather be down in the smaller sheds.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Uh! I'm sick of this rain! We haven't even got our load of 1st cut hay yet!! It hasn't not rained long enough to cut, dry, and bale it! It will be around the time we get 2nd by the time 1st is even cut! LOL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

What about Carhart? Do they make raincoats?


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I am sorry about your hay troubles. I have been some what lucky on that part. My hay man lives just a road over and always keeps me some hay year round but with all the rain it was getting close since he was not getting to bale when he normally would. The day I picked up my last load of barn hay he rushed and got a small cutting up before the weather moved back in. It looks like we will have enough to make it until the weather passes for now.

I just looked these up on TSC http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/carharttreg;-mens-pvc-rain-coat and http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/carharttreg;-mens-pvc-rain-bib I have not know anyone that has used these but the reviews look good. I wished I could find one like my dad had when I was younger. It was a full length thick PVC style rain coat that was amazing. Maybe I need an Aussie slicker? Are they fully water proof?

Hope you get some dry weather soon!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks! This week is looking OK.. Possible T Storms but mostly dry.. We'll see..

Wow that's awesome! hope he can cut and bale it for ya soon! 

I have no clue about the Aussie ones...


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I haven't seen a drop of rain since mid March. I miss it sooooooo much.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I have a full length rain slicker meant for horseback riding. It is pretty heavy duty. Some of the riding slickers are pricey, but they are made really well and you get what you pay for. I had an outback or aussie slicker when I was younger I don't remember how waterproof it was, but I do remember it being quite hot.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yep...hear ya on the rain! The poor woman who I get my hay from is in a boat too  It won't stop raining long enough to get the hay in! She did get some 1st cut but nowhere near what she should have!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

DDFN said:


> I have not know anyone that has used these but the reviews look good.


I know you don't know me, either, but I have one of those suits and they work really well. I don't like plastic next to my skin, so I wear the top over a jacket and it gets a bit warm depending on what I'm doing. I think part of that is because I've hit that magical age of hot flashes, though.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Skyla I hear ya! We just got our first cut from my uncle. He said he's got 4 or 5 more fields to cut still. One of the fields he cut for a ladys' horse. The lady wouldn't take it because it grew too tall and now it's got too many stems in it for her horse to eat.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

We got a ton of rain this year too. Finally dried up long enough to get our hay cut. On 75 acres we ended up with 103 large round bales. That's the best cutting we've had since we moved here. Some of the grass was about 3ft tall and just about ready to go to see, so it was close on getting it cut in time. The rain can keep coming now so we get just as good of a second cut this fall.


----------

